# Golden, Brown, Rainbow trout - Apple Creek's annual stocking and fly fishing clinics



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

This thread and any contents have been deleted.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

So jealous! Will there be any future events for this newbie to attend?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

In WV they call the goldies "Nanner trout," slang for banana trout. Look like some healthy fish!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow, those fish look healthy and it appears that everyone had a great time based on all those smiling faces; especially those holding fish! Glad you could put your skills to use and help others with their first attempts to fly fish.
Nice report.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I was told not to post anything about Apple creek 2 years ago and to delete any post about this place due to people keeping all the trout..

Anyhow I was there last weekend, I C&R over a dozen trout, my second was a monster 20+ bow. I saw a few goldens swimming around, I've never seen a brown in there but it would be a nice surprise. I wish they would throw some brookies in there, I would put a nice donation for that.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

they did put brook trout in there a couple of years ago, lasted a week


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I fished there last fall over Thanksgiving break and witnessed half a dozen nests that I thought were from Brown trout. Since I know rainbows spawn during Spring. I know I have seen brown trout there in the past, just haven't caught any. 

I was there during September for an hour after one of the rains when the river settled down. I saw a few rainbows left over. One in particular was a 22 inch plus monster that was trying to eat the 5 inch chub I hooked on a dry. It was pretty cool to see that monster come out of the deep and make many attempts to get the chub in his mouth. I lost the chub and the trout swam away not interested in my fly. Of course I then put on the biggest sculpin streamer in my box and tried to throw it with my 4 wt, but no takers. I fished it for 20 mins then had to get back to work. It is a cool place to fish but I have found the fish to be very picky and spooky.

Rickerd


----------

